# The Banner



## Androo (Sep 28, 2003)

Androo got bored. Androo wanted to make something in photoshop. Androo made a macosx.com banner.
I only took 1 element from the current banner, and i changed it a bit 
what do you think?


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

Interesting. The thing that mainly bothers me is that font. It's so ugly! And the dropshadow is way too far away.


----------



## Androo (Sep 28, 2003)

yea, its a bit boring everything 
but when ur bored, its FUN!


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

Androo...together let's start an activity thread. Where whenever people get bored they draw a specific topic. We can decide on the topic in this thread...something like "robots" or "every day pains" or something like that. You can post as much as you want, whenever you want. As long as you're not spamming with crap. That way we can all work on our design/illustration skills and not be bored! What do you say?


----------



## Orbit (Sep 28, 2003)

i made  a cool one awhile ago take a look





fits the site perfect

and trip your idea sounds fun


----------



## Androo (Sep 28, 2003)

sounds good trip!!!!!


----------



## Trip (Sep 28, 2003)

Sorry, went ahead without you.  It's cool though, we call all participate! I'll need your input for the next activity.

For those who are wondering: you can expect the Fun Forum Acitivity topic to change every week!


----------



## Arden (Sep 29, 2003)

Androo, you need to get some good games.

Trip:  I volunteer my time, if you want an idea or judging or something.


----------



## Androo (Oct 4, 2003)

okay, i listened to you guys, and i noticed that it was awful.... why did i think its awful? cuz rite now, i made this:


----------



## chevy (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Androo,

can you put the shadow on one side only ? The way you did it, I feel the image is dirty...


----------



## Trip (Oct 4, 2003)

Wow androo! That's a lot better than the first one!!! But it's still got some down points. Like chevy said: it looks "dirty". A bit too contrasty.


----------

